# Cafè BorgoAntico



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

This coffee shop Serves an excellent, high quality coffee, so much that every time I'm newly fascinated. It is hidden at the Via 4 March Nr. 12 in Turin, Italy

More...


----------

